# redirect



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Last 2-3 days I've been getting redirected to king.com which is ads for games like candy crush. I click on a thread, thread loads and a split second later it redirects to the king.com site.

It's happened many many times over the past few days. Not sure if it's my phone settings (iPhone 6 - had over a year no issues before). Or if it's the ads on TAM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lessthennone (Jun 19, 2014)

Me too with an iPhone 6, but this isn't the only site that does it. 

I did reset all of my settings, but it just happened again.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi have this on my iPhone as well. Not just a page redirect, but a hijack to the App Store. Really bad behavior.


----------



## hotshotdot (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been having the same issues on my iPhone 5.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Those experiencing this, please try and clear cache and cookies, and if you could let me know if you are in the Enhanced Mobile Version or the Full Version.

Kevin


----------



## hotshotdot (Jul 28, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Those experiencing this, please try and clear cache and cookies, and if you could let me know if you are in the Enhanced Mobile Version or the Full Version.
> 
> Kevin


I cleared all history & cookies, still got a redirect to King. I am on enhanced mobile version.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am on Classic Mobile view (I hit exit enhanced view)

It has not happened today, though I haven't been online much.

I did notice there were also banner ads for this king.com/candy crush. After i was redirected I would hit the back button and would see the banner ad on TAM. Not a techie but I assume it's somehow related.

I did clear cookies just now, like I said it's been ok today (Monday)

Thanks for the reply
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When next you see them can you please grab a screenshot of the ads and if possible the url the page changes to after the app store opens.

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes I will. Still hasn't happened again since the day I posted, and I haven't noticed their banner ads anymore either. Will screenshot it if I do see it again.

Thanks Kyle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

